# Braid users: De-gunk your gear.



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I've found that over time, braid can leave some nasty gunky deposits. Eventually that buildup will affect the performance of both the Reel and Rod. About 3 - 4 times a year I will clean the lip of my spools, and line rollers with some alcohol to remove the buildup. Then I will take a q-tip (dipped in alcohol) and run it through the rod guides. The top 3 guides, for what ever reason, accrue the most buildup. Sometimes you'll need to clean them two or three times to remove all the crud.

At any rate the difference in performance, especially casting performance, is night-and-day.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for tip, good info!!!


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I've never thought of that, but all that line coating must go somewhere. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> I've found that over time, braid can leave some nasty gunky deposits. Eventually the buildup will affect the performance of both the Reel and Rod. About 3 - 4 times a year I will clean the lip of my spools, and line rollers with some alcohol to remove the buildup . Then I will take a q-tip (dipped in alcohol) and run it through the rod guides. The top 3 guides, for what ever reason, accrue the most buildup. Sometimes you'll need to clean them two or three times to remove all the crud.
> 
> At any rate the difference in performance, especially casting performance, is night-and-day.


Do you use line dressing?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Do you use line dressing?


Yup, at least I have for the past year or so. Seemed to make no difference either way.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Yup, at least I have for the past year or so. Seemed to make no difference either way.


I was wondering if that caused your "gunk" problem.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> I was wondering if that caused your "gunk" problem.


Might slightly exacerbate it, but i've had this issue for years with braid (power pro). As Kingfisher alluded to the coating on the braid wears off after prolonged use. Most of it probably washes off, but a fair amount will get deposited on the lip of the spool and the last 3 rod guides. Check the line roller for build-up too.


----------

